# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Udruga u medijima >  Prosvjed 26.04.2006. - Presscut

## Mukica

Ovim se putem zahvaljujemo tvrtki PressCut d.o.o., HR-10000 Zagreb, Domagojeva 2, Tel: +385 1 455 0385, Fax: +385 1 455 0407, E-mail: presscut@zg.htnet.hr www.presscut.hr koja nas prati u tiskanim medijima i objavljujemo materijale koje su prikupili za nas:





> Vjesnik, 26.4.2006, 50. stranica
> 
> http://www.babababies.com/images/pic...450_8-2794.jpg
> *Danas prosvjed Udruge Roda*
> 
> Zbog prakse potpunog višednevnog odvajanja od majki novoro-đenačadi sa žuticom, Udruga Roda, roditelji u akciji, u srijedu održava 24-satni prosvjed ispred glavnog ulaza u Opću bolnicu Sveti Duh. »Rode« traže promjenu te bolničke prakse jer se djeci na fototerapiji treba omogućiti što češće dojenje, koje se zapravo tek uspostavlja. »Rode« ističu da je uskraćivanje dojenja medicinski bezrazložno i nehumano. U ostalim rodilištima, za razliku od Svetog Duha, gdje to organiziraju samo iznimno, majke redovito doje svoju novorođenčad sa žuticom. Jednodnevnim prosvjedom »Rode« se pozivaju na pravo bolesne djece da roditelji borave uz njih 24 sata. [Hina]






> 24 sata, 26.4.2006, 11. stranica
> 
> http://www.babababies.com/images/pic...450_7-1565.jpg *
> 
> Prosvjed Rode za prava djece*
> Udruga Roda danas će u 8 sati započeti 24-sat-ni prosvjed ispred zagrebačke bolnice "Sveti Duh" zbog njihove prakse potpunog višednevnog odvajanja djece s novorodenač-kom žuticom od majki. Žele upozoriti i na pravo bolesna djeteta na nazočnost roditelja 0-24. (nm)





> Vecernji list, 26.4.2006, 23. stranica
> 
> http://www.babababies.com/images/pic...450_9-5714.jpg
> 
> RODILIŠTA Udruga Roda i nezadovoljne majke prosvjeduju protiv prakse u bolnici Sveti Duh
> 
> *MAME SE BUNE JER IH RAZDVAJAJU OD BEBA*
> Rodilje hoće dojiti svoje bebe nakon fototerapije zbog žutice
> 
> ...





> Slobodna Dalmacija, 26.4.2006, 5. stranica
> 
> http://www.babababies.com/images/pic...119_7-5916.jpg
> 
> Prosvjed pred bolnicom
> 
> ZAGREB • Udruga Roda danas će početi 24-sati prosvjed ispred Opće bolnice Sveti Duh zbog prakse potpunog višednevnog odvajanja djece s novorođenackom žuticom od njihovih majki. (H)






> 24 sata, 27.4.2006, 6. stranica, A4
> 
> http://www.babababies.com/images/pic...119_7-4066.jpg
> 
> 
> *Majke se izborile da vide svoje bebe*
> 
> Već na početku 24-satnog prosvjeda pred bolnicom Sv. Duh zbog odvajanja beba od majki, ravnatelj je obećao suradnju
> 
> ...





> Novi list, 27.4.2006, 2. stranica
> 
> http://www.babababies.com/images/pic...119_7-6801.jpg
> 
> ČLANICE UDRUGE RODITELJA »RODA« JUČER PROSVJEDOVAU ISPRED ZAGREBAČKE BOLNICE »SVETI DUH«
> 
> *Dijete materi, čak i ako ima žuticu*
> 
> ZAGREB - Čanice udruge roditelja "Roda" prosvjedovale su jučer prijepodne ispred zagrebačke bolnice "Sv. Duh" tražeći promjenu bolničke prakse višednevnog odvajanja novorođenčadi sa žuticom od maji. Unatoč lome što je prije godinu dana u toj bolnici odlučeno da će se majkama omogućiti dojenje djece s novorođenačkom žuticom, kao što se i to radi u ostalim bolnicama, udruga «Rida» primila je više pritužbi rodilja da im je to pravouskraćeno.
> ...





> Vjesnik, 27.4.2006, 44. stranica
> 
> http://www.babababies.com/images/pic...119_7-3478.jpg
> 
> Prosvjed Udruge Roda isped Opće bolnice Sveti Duh završio kompromisom
> 
> *Majke žele dojiti i djecu s žuticom*
> 
> Dr. Bušič rekao je da se jedino djeca na fototerapiji i infuziji odvajaju od majki, a da se ostala djeca mogu dojiti
> ...






> Vecernji list, 27.4.2006, 18. stranica
> 
> http://www.babababies.com/images/pic...119_7-9408.jpg
> 
> *SV. DUH Rode se dogovorile s ravnateljem*
> Prosvjed zbog dojenja završio primirjem
> 
> Zbog odvajanja novorođenčadi oboljele od žutice od majki dvadesetak članica Udruge Roda jučer je četiri sata prosjedovalo pred Općom boinicom Sveti Duh. lako su najavljivale da ce prosvjedovati 2A sata. nakon dvostanih pregovora s ravnateljem OB-a Sveti Duh Mladenom Bušićem Rode su prakinule prosvjed. Zahtljevale su od ravrnatelja da se majkama omoguči da što češće doje svoju djecu obaljelu od žutice jer to pomaže u ozdravljenju.
> - Ravnatelj nam je rekao da ce ispitati situaciju i potruditi se da se učini ono što je najbolje za majku I dijete - rekla je predsjednica Udruge Roda Renata Jelušić. (tr)
> ...





> Jutarnji list, 27.4.2006, 45. stranica
> 
> http://www.babababies.com/images/pic...119_7-8257.jpg
> 
> Ravnatelj Svetog Duha sastao se s Udrugom Roda zbog pritužbi rodilja
> 
> Nezadovoljstvo rodilja iz bolnice Sveti Duh, koje su zbog novorođenačke žutice u bolnici bile odvojene od svoje djece, rezultiralo je jučer sastankom Udruge Roda s dr. Mladenom Bušićem, ravnateljem Sv. Duha. 20-tak prosvjednika okupilo se jučer u ranim jutarnjim sastima ispred bolnice, a zatim se se predstvanice Rode Vedrana Valčec, renata Jelušič i Mimi Konig Barušič uputile na sastanak s ravnateljem. Ravnatelj je pokazao razumijevanje prema željama rodilja da doje svoju djecu koja su se rodila s povišenim bilirubinom. (D.Be.)






> Glas Istre, 27.4.2006, 6. stranica
> 
> http://www.babababies.com/images/pic...119_7-1436.jpg
> 
> ČLANICE UDRUGE RODITELJA »RODA« JUČER PROSVJEDOVAU ISPRED ZAGREBAČKE BOLNICE »SVETI DUH«
> *Dijete majci, čak i ako ima žuticu*
> 
> ZAGREB - Čanice udruge roditelja "Roda" prosvjedovale su jučer prijepodne ispred zagrebačke bolnice "Sv. Duh" tražeći promjenu bolničke prakse višednevnog odvajanja novorođenčadi sa žuticom od maji. Unatoč lome što je prije godinu dana u toj bolnici odlučeno da će se majkama omogućiti dojenje djece s novorođenačkom žuticom, kao što se i to radi u ostalim bolnicama, udruga «Rida» primila je više pritužbi rodilja da im je to pravouskraćeno.
> Nakon dvostatnog razgovora s ravnateljem bolnice Mladenom Bušićem, «Rode» su prekinule prosvjed jer im je ravnatelj obećao da će zatražiti očitovanje nadležnih na prituižbe, te da će se majkama beba sa žituicom omogućiti dojenje djece u svim slučajevima kad za to nema medicinske zapreke.
> ...

----------


## Ancica

Muki, super!

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:D

----------


## Davor

Izašlo i u današnjem besplatnom izdanju "24 sata" (cijela istina, pola cijene, frtalj slova), ali kao što prošireni slogan kaže, fali prilično slova. I Renatu nam prekrstilo (ili preudalo, što li).
Ako treba, mogu poskenirati, ali je stvarno jadno.

----------


## cekana

Ju-hu!

----------


## aries24

:D na ntu

----------


## Dijana

Super, super. :D Jedino mi nije jasna ova količina tipfelera u skoro svakom listu. :/ Obično ih nema toliko.

----------


## Mukica

Ima puno tipfelera jer Abby Fine Reader koji cita tekst sa sika ne prepoznaje bas sva slova... Ja sam ispravljala kolko sam vidla, al sam ocitio dosta toga propustila.

Uz put sam primjetila da je original tekst iz JL original prepun tipfelera.

----------


## ms. ivy

odlično!  :D 

andrej je zgrabio večernji i viknuo "mama!", pa pokazao na ciku (naravno) i ponovio: "mama tvoja!"   :Heart:

----------


## MamaAna

Super! Samo da napomenem da naša najdraža Martina dadilja radi u Press cutu  :Wink:

----------


## kinder

8) , pobjeda !

----------


## deedee

Bravo! :D

----------


## buca

:D

----------


## irena2

:D  :D  :D

----------


## samaritanka

Cure super ste...

----------


## Frida

Cure jel možda koja ima snimljen prilog koji je išao na novoj? M nije gledao, a sad mu je krivo! Ako je neka snimala pls help me. Hvala

----------


## bucka

:D

----------

